# How Safe Are You Facebooking....



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2009)

....or doing any other social networking?  Interesting little tool (takes a bit of work) to assess your risk:
http://socialrisk.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## KingKikapu (23 Jan 2009)

I'd also like to add an interesting video that draws a supposed connection to the cia and facebook.  It seems decently researched.  I'm not sure how much you should take note of it, but it does make you wonder what these sites are capable of.  Food for thought.

http://www.albumoftheday.com/facebook/


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Jan 2009)

I never accepted invitations to join facebook as there are some folks in my past I would prefer to remain there.   My fears or paranoia if you will have been verified over the last 6 mos by several folks who let me know they were approached on facebook by my past looking for me.


----------



## 4Feathers (1 Feb 2009)

All forms of social networking can cause grief. Note that many employers now check your facebook as part of a screening process. If you do not have the security measures in place then it is open for public scrutiny.  And no the military does not check it.


----------



## Yrys (1 Feb 2009)

Facebook ID theft targets 'friends'


----------



## 4Feathers (1 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up on that one. Nothing seems to be 100% safe online anymore.


----------



## Azizti (4 Feb 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Facebook ID theft targets 'friends'



That's some scary stuff. Thanks for the info! Sending that like to all my family and friends.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Feb 2009)

And the next surprise on the Facebook front ....  I hope you weren't thinking that you just had to delete those drunken party photos you and your friends had posted before submitting your resume for a real job.  

Facebook's New Terms Of Service: "We Can Do Anything We Want With Your Content. Forever."



> You hereby grant Facebook an irrevocable, perpetual, non-exclusive, transferable, fully paid, worldwide license (with the right to sublicense) to (a) use, copy, publish, stream, store, retain, publicly perform or display, transmit, scan, reformat, modify, edit, frame, translate, excerpt, adapt, create derivative works and distribute (through multiple tiers), any User Content you (i) Post on or in connection with the Facebook Service or the promotion thereof subject only to your privacy settings or (ii) enable a user to Post, including by offering a Share Link on your website and (b) to use your name, likeness and image for any purpose, including commercial or advertising, each of (a) and (b) on or in connection with the Facebook Service or the promotion thereof.


----------



## JBG (16 Feb 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ....or doing any other social networking?  Interesting little tool (takes a bit of work) to assess your risk:
> http://socialrisk.weebly.com/index.html


Their "system" merely states the obvious. The more information, the more risk.


----------



## Greymatters (13 Mar 2009)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> All forms of social networking can cause grief.



Yes, even personal interactions that dont involve technology can cause grief - this is all part of 'interacting with your environment'...



			
				4Feathers said:
			
		

> Note that many employers now check your facebook as part of a screening process.



This is misinformation - it is illegal in both Canada and the US for businesses to refuse hiring someone based on their Facebook account information.   It is illegal for Facebook to be part of any screening process, but information can be used as part of the final interview stage, and only if they can prove that your content can be detrimental to company image or practices. 

To be realistic, many individuals involved in the hiring process do it, but its all 'off the record', and yes, businesses will turn down hires if they find something they dont like, but only the stupid and careless ones get caught doing it and taken to court... 



			
				4Feathers said:
			
		

> If you do not have the security measures in place then it is open for public scrutiny.  And no the military does not check it.



Good advice, although it brings up a bigger concept - anything you place on a system other than your personal PC or laptop is open to someone else's scrutiny.  Zero risk would be to not interact with anyone and not have an internet connection.  Anything you do after that should be with an awareness of the risks.  Too many people look at the Internet as if it were a public park and that they have the right to wander anywhere they want in it without being bothered...


----------



## kratz (14 Mar 2009)

This has been posted about chat forums and other electronic media in the USA, now a Canadian court has decided that Facebook information can be divuldged in court.

From the Toronto Star



> Facebook user poked - by the courts
> TheStar.com - GTA - Facebook user poked - by the courts
> 
> Judge rules man must divulge what he's posted on private social website
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (14 Mar 2009)

Nice find - has significant implications if it doesnt get overturned...


----------



## JBoyd (21 Mar 2009)

I once heard/read (I believe it was even on here a long time ago) that an CF applicant was denied acceptance after lying on his drug questionnaire, they apparently caught him lying due to a picture of him smoking marijuana 2 weeks (approx.) before he took signed the drug questionnaire. Whether or not this is true, I think people in generally should watch what information (pictures included) they are putting online.


----------



## Yrys (25 Mar 2009)

Social network sites 'monitored'

Social networking sites like Facebook could be monitored by the UK government 
under proposals to make them keep details of users' contacts.

The Home Office said it was needed to tackle crime gangs and terrorists who 
might use the sites, but said it would not keep the content of conversations.
It is part of a plan to store details of all phone calls, e-mails and websites 
visited on a central database.

Civil liberties campaigners have called the proposals a "snoopers' charter".
Tens of millions of people use sites like Facebook, Bebo and MySpace to chat 
with friends, but ministers say they have no interest in the content of discussions 
- just who people have been talking to. 

Rest of article on link


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I once heard/read (I believe it was even on here a long time ago) that an CF applicant was denied acceptance after lying on his drug questionnaire, they apparently caught him lying due to a picture of him smoking marijuana 2 weeks (approx.) before he took signed the drug questionnaire. Whether or not this is true, I think people in generally should watch what information (pictures included) they are putting on line.


I believe it. I have a friend who got jacked up by his chain of command in Canada due to a picture of him on facebook in Afghanistan unshaven  :

I've also heard of _suggestions_ for leadership to creep soldiers profiles. Pictures of soldiers doing illegal things like smoking drugs in civilian attire next to pictures of them in uniform, totally agree. But a friend of mine in Toronto got ordered to go through soldiers face book profiles who didn't attend a weekend exercise with the reserves.


----------



## JBoyd (1 Apr 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I believe it. I have a friend who got jacked up by his chain of command in Canada due to a picture of him on facebook in Afghanistan unshaven  :
> 
> I've also heard of _suggestions_ for leadership to creep soldiers profiles. Pictures of soldiers doing illegal things like smoking drugs in civilian attire next to pictures of them in uniform, totally agree. But a friend of mine in Toronto got ordered to go through soldiers face book profiles who didn't attend a weekend exercise with the reserves.



Although I agree with the use of social networking sites to screen for illegal habits, I found that Facebook has become more of a burden then a blessing lately and I deleted my Facebook account months ago. I know how to contact those I really wish to contact, and I am not comfortable putting pictures of my children on the Internet as it is, let alone on Facebook.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Apr 2009)

It all comes down to "Know your audience". Don't add people you don't/barely know, and keep your privacy settings so tight that only your friends (not friends of friends) can see items. WRT the pers being jacked up by his CoC, privacy settings could have easily solved that problem. Sure, my boss is on my Facebook as a friend, but I know where his line is, and if its not acceptable for my boss to know about it, chances are I shouldn't be posting it up for my family and friends to see either.


----------



## firm_believer (9 Apr 2009)

Exactly. I've gone back and forth on this issue, and decided to make my account a positive "business card" of sorts. It can certainly be used to one's advantage.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Apr 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> It all comes down to "Know your audience". Don't add people you don't/barely know, and keep your privacy settings so tight that only your friends (not friends of friends) can see items. WRT the pers being jacked up by his CoC, privacy settings could have easily solved that problem. Sure, my boss is on my Facebook as a friend, but I know where his line is, and if its not acceptable for my boss to know about it, chances are I shouldn't be posting it up for my family and friends to see either.



Precisely if people are still posting inappropriate material on their facebook, myspace etc. even after several widely publized incidents of people getting fired, not getting hired for posting inappropriate stuff, then they are morons, and deserve what they get.

Rule 1 don't be a dumbass and do stupid shit in first place, which includes, smoking drugs, dressing like a gang banger, bragging about being a gang banger or doing drugs etc.
Rule 2 If you are going to ignore rule 1, stay the hell away from cameras.
Rule 3 If you are going to ignore rule 1 and 2 don't post those pics on the net.
Rule 4 If you ignore all 3 rules, practice this phrase (or similar ones)  "Hi, Welcome to McDonalds may I take your order?"


----------



## JBG (20 Apr 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Although I agree with the use of social networking sites to screen for illegal habits, I found that Facebook has become more of a burden then a blessing lately and I deleted my Facebook account months ago. I know how to contact those I really wish to contact, and I am not comfortable putting pictures of my children on the Internet as it is, let alone on Facebook.


If you use a social networking site and want people to see what your children look like here's a simple suggestion; exchange e-mail addresses and e-mail them. Children's pictures should never be posted online, certainly not coupled with home town information.


----------



## chrisf (20 Apr 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I believe it. I have a friend who got jacked up by his chain of command in Canada due to a picture of him on facebook in Afghanistan unshaven  :
> 
> I've also heard of _suggestions_ for leadership to creep soldiers profiles. Pictures of soldiers doing illegal things like smoking drugs in civilian attire next to pictures of them in uniform, totally agree. But a friend of mine in Toronto got ordered to go through soldiers face book profiles who didn't attend a weekend exercise with the reserves.



On the one hand, if you're posting pictures of yourself doing somthing illegal, you only have yourself to blame, but on the other hand, I'm willing to have enough faith in my troops to stay away from such absurdidty... I'd go so far as to suggest that such a thing might be considered harrasment....


----------



## Yrys (19 May 2009)

How Safe Are You Facebooking....
... or how much infos about you on the web ...

Law Students Teach Scalia About Privacy and the Web






Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia

“TEACHING moment.” A nice, hopeful phrase describing lessons learned from real life that help 
illuminate an academic subject — the opposite of “book learning.”

This spring, the students of an elective course on Internet privacy at Fordham Law School expe-
rienced a number of fascinating “teaching moments” during an assignment meant to demonstrate 
how much personal information is floating around online.

The assignment from the class’s professor, Joel R. Reidenberg, was, admittedly, a bit provocative: 
create a dossier about Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia from what can be found on the Internet.
Why Justice Scalia? Well, the class had been discussing his recent dismissive comments about Internet 
privacy concerns at a conference. His summation, as reported by The Associated Press: “Every single 
datum about my life is private? That’s silly.”

A gauntlet of sorts had been thrown down — though Professor Reidenberg said in an interview that he 
would disagree with that interpretation. The assignment, he said, was “not about embarrassing anyone, 
not about targeting Scalia in the sense of choosing him because of anything about his work on the court.” 
(He was also quick to point out that the year before, the assignment focused on himself.)

Justice Scalia was a natural choice — a highly public figure with good reason to guard his privacy. Good 
luck, for example, finding a direct phone number for his chambers.

Yet *the class managed to create a dossier of 15 pages*, Professor Reidenberg reported to a 
conference on privacy at Fordham, that included the justice’s home address and home phone number, 
his wife’s personal e-mail address and the TV shows and food he prefers.

How could there not be an aspect of poetic justice in creating the dossier: Still think the issue is “silly,” 
your honor? Teaching moments, after all, are not only for students.

(rest of article on above link)


----------



## KJK (23 May 2009)

I agree with JBoyd. Facebook, for me anyway, is more problems than it is worth so I deleted mine as well.


----------



## templeton peck (13 Jun 2009)

This scares the hell out of me! How does a potential employee or the recruiting people actually see pictures on a profile if you have restrictions on who is allowed to see them?


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jun 2009)

You may have privacy restrictions on your account protecting the photos and data you posted, but that doesn't mean that all of your friends who have posted drunken photos of you have been similarly careful. Or their friends, etc.  And once a tagged photo is released into the wild, you have no control over who might find it.


----------



## KingKikapu (14 Jun 2009)

I recognise the dangers of submitting too much information to online data aggregators, but I think too many people discount the possibility that a skilled investigator could find nearly everything that facebook could (and potentially more) given adequate funds and time.  My guess is unless you're skilled in counter-espionage, you probably give away more than you realise.


----------



## JBoyd (14 Jun 2009)

not sure how to properly post news posts but here is a link 

Iran election: state moves to end 'Facebook revolution'

http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article6497569.ece


----------



## Yrys (14 Jun 2009)

Try :

Need HELP figuring out Army.ca functionality??


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2009)

;D

Even one of the world's most secretive organizations can have problems.  Look at what the new head of MI6 found out.

MI6 chief's cover blown by wife's holiday pics on Facebook found on this site:  http://digg.com/tech_news/MI6_chief_s_cover_blown_by_wife_s_holiday_pics_on_Facebook

The Jerusalem Post

MI6 chief's cover blown on Facebook

New MI6 spymaster named

Whoops- Incoming MI6 chief's wife spills details on Facebook

MI6 chief's cover is blown by wife's holiday snaps on Facebook - Mixx

New MI6 chief's wife blatantly breaches secrecy by posting 'plenty 

MI6 chief's wife posts all on Facebook

Wife of new MI6 chief spills personal details on Facebook - TECH 

MI6 chief blows his cover as wife's Facebook account reveals ...

MI6 chief's Facebook details cut - Worldnews.com

Incoming MI6 chief in Facebook security slip 



So where are you Facebooking?

 >


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Jul 2009)

Well there you go George, soon to be a job opening at Vauxhall Cross for you...

I hate the fact that these days, even if you don't use facebook, your picture can end up there still without you knowing. I recently had someone find over 20 pictures of me that were taken at random events, and most without my knowledge. As long as they can't put a name to the face, I suppose...

Worse still, some within the CF/DND are so ignorant to IT security that it's sad. Simple stuff like NOT putting threat assessments and weapons transport routes in open drives where anyone can view them....NOT using a photocopier to scan documents classified above what that machine is rated to take...NOT connecting third party USB devices into the computers...I guess everyone gets to go home at the end of the day, so who cares right?


----------



## Greymatters (15 Jul 2009)

There are still many people out there who are either technophobes or techno-ignorant, and even more who think they are techno-invulnerable.  

For most people it is only after this has affected their lives that they change their way of thinking (i.e. stalkers, ID theft, hacked account, etc...)


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2009)

*Facebook violates Canadian privacy law: watchdog*
While Facebook has agreed to adopt some recommendations laid out by Canada's Privacy Commissioner, it still falls short on a number of user privacy recommendations, said Jennifer Stoddart in a report released Thursday.
Article Link

The privacy commissioner launched a probe of Facebook's privacy practices in response to a complaint last year from the Canadian Internet Policy and Public Interest Clinic.

"Canadians truly need to know what they are getting into when joining Facebook and should be able to control the information they share," said Stoddart at a news conference on Thursday. "We found serious privacy gaps in the way the site operates."

Facebook, which has nearly 12 million Canadian users, allows people to keep in touch with friends and family by updating their personal pages with fresh messages and photos.

The investigation into its privacy practices has been ongoing for 13 months, and Facebook is working with Canada's privacy office to address some concerns.

"We urge Facebook to implement all of our recommendations to further enhance their site, ensure they are in compliance with privacy law, and ultimately show themselves as models of privacy," says Assistant Commissioner Elizabeth Denham, who led the investigation on behalf of Canada's privacy office. 

More at link


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2009)

Privacy Commissioner's news release
http://www.priv.gc.ca/media/nr-c/2009/nr-c_090716_e.cfm

and full report
http://www.priv.gc.ca/cf-dc/2009/2009_008_0716_e.cfm

if you want to see the source document.


----------



## kratz (1 Aug 2009)

Reading this news item shows personal internet security is not just on just for you, but your loved ones as well.

Shared from WCVB TV - The Boston Channel



> Mother Finds Own Child For Sale Online
> Officials Investigate Apparent Adoption Scam
> POSTED: 8:28 am EDT August 1, 2009
> UPDATED: 3:30 pm EDT August 1, 2009
> ...


----------



## gunshy (23 Aug 2009)

As nice as it is to link with old friends and family... my personal experience... Facebook was just a successful tracking device  but live and learn!


----------



## Greymatters (24 Aug 2009)

gunshy said:
			
		

> As nice as it is to link with old friends and family... my personal experience... Facebook was just a successful tracking device  but live and learn!



I'm curious as to who you think is tracking you on Facebook?  And would this be on a daily basis or just intermittently?


----------



## gunshy (25 Aug 2009)

> I'm curious as to who you think is tracking you on Facebook?  And would this be on a daily basis or just intermittently?



My EX... In my experienced it was relentless for the time I was on it. I used all privacy blocks and always made sure no "common friends". As it turned out he did not have a profile (to my knowledge) but obviously found an avenue to access me, my comments and my movements etc. To this day I don't know where the "link" was as my friends where all from my home town High School and no one he would know. I just learned it's not bullet proof! No matter what I "shared" within hours I'd either receive a call or he would just show up where I was or where I was going to be.
The last straw... I had a weekend trip planned with the g/f's to Niagara Falls, more then 2.5 hours away. We arrived, unpacked went for supper and while I was waiting for my food got the call asking if I was there... he was across the street on the next block.  I posted on fb that morning prior to leaving where I was going... When I returned home, I closed my account. 
This was my own personal experience... it was fun  :nod: connecting with old friends etc. while it lasted... until the stalking behaviour started.   I guess I've just become more guarded as to what I put on the net now and live a more discrete life. If that's what it takes to keep me safe and bring peace to my life... I'm ok with it!


----------



## ruckmarch (27 Aug 2009)

For those that use it......some news

Farcebook promises stronger privacy controls

http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/social_network/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=219500358


----------



## Greymatters (28 Aug 2009)

Some of these changes have been recently implemented, especially in regard to control of game-related applications and access to Facebook account information from third-party applications.

Regarding the quizzs and other on-line forms run as third party applications, many of these have been suspected of being methods for email address harvesting and/or ID theft for quite a while, and wariness should be common knowledge for every person who uses social networks; but apparently its not...


----------



## mellian (28 Aug 2009)

I like facebook mainly as an useful tool to keep track of friends and family without needing to constantly email and call them which I am not a fan of. Yet, I take measures of not revealing my contact info beyond facebook and webmail. Same with rest of online. 

Of course, knowing how the internet is like, even if I never used the internet, information can still be found on me posted by friends, organizations and events I have been part of, local news stories, and even by some levels of government. Worried that the CIA gets your info through Facebook? They can get through Google easily enough. 

Best one can do is not post anything you do not want the public, work, friends, and family to know about, and then regularly look yourself up online and find as much information about yourself, so your not caught by surprised, and possibly see if that information can be removed from easily being searched by google. If your one of those that uses the internet a lot for various reasons, compartmentalize your info, use different usernames and IDs, and limit them only to related info. 

As for military related stuff, so far limit it to this message board and one other only. I intend to keep friends via facebook as ignorant in that regard, and then see how long that last if and when I get accepted into the CF. 

Oh, talking about googling yourself and others...does milnet.ca and related sites take any measures to prevent google and other search engines to link posts and profiles?


----------



## EW (29 Aug 2009)

gunshy said:
			
		

> My EX... In my experienced it was relentless for the time I was on it. I used all privacy blocks and always made sure no "common friends". As it turned out he did not have a profile (to my knowledge) but obviously found an avenue to access me, my comments and my movements etc. To this day I don't know where the "link" was as my friends where all from my home town High School and no one he would know. I just learned it's not bullet proof! No matter what I "shared" within hours I'd either receive a call or he would just show up where I was or where I was going to be.
> The last straw... I had a weekend trip planned with the g/f's to Niagara Falls, more then 2.5 hours away. We arrived, unpacked went for supper and while I was waiting for my food got the call asking if I was there... he was across the street on the next block.  I posted on fb that morning prior to leaving where I was going... When I returned home, I closed my account.
> This was my own personal experience... it was fun  :nod: connecting with old friends etc. while it lasted... until the stalking behaviour started.   I guess I've just become more guarded as to what I put on the net now and live a more discrete life. If that's what it takes to keep me safe and bring peace to my life... I'm ok with it!



Since you say he was your 'ex,' is it not possible that he might have known what you 'typically' use for a password(s) and he could have actually been logging into your account?  The user ID for Facebook is simply your name, so he'd only have to guess/know the password you were using.


----------



## gunshy (30 Aug 2009)

> Since you say he was your 'ex,' is it not possible that he might have known what you 'typically' use for a password(s) and he could have actually been logging into your account?  The user ID for Facebook is simply your name, so he'd only have to guess/know the password you were using.



We had been seperated for quite sometime before I joined facebook and I had changed all passwords to everything that required one! With that said, I guess anything could be possible but I will never know!?  :-\


----------



## Greymatters (30 Aug 2009)

If he was as much of a stalker as you say he was, he could easily have shelled out $100 for a hacker to find out your new password...


----------



## gunshy (31 Aug 2009)

> he could easily have shelled out $100 for a hacker to find out your new password



Thanks for the info Greymatters!   I feel oh so much safer now... is it really that easy?  ??? Glad I'm no longer on it then, that is enough to make my puke. Believe me when I say, some days Mexico isn't far enough! However, lucky for me he's rarely gainfully employed, his living is made by his latest treat of the week or his current wife, which ever is available. Either way I don't give a rats a$$ as long as he's not bothering me!!!  ;D Life remains good!  8)


----------



## Greymatters (1 Sep 2009)

It sounds easier than it is - although that is reported to be the going rate, he would have to be connected with the right group to know he was getting the actual service and not getting ripped off, which reportedly deters a lot of people...


----------



## gunshy (3 Sep 2009)

Great info moving forward, tyvm... fb is just not that important to me and as long as my life is moving on to completely gone from his.  8) I'm good.... I'm really, really good!  ;D


----------



## mariomike (3 Sep 2009)

Facebook:
"Montana police officer who posted comment about putting 'stupid' people in jail resigns":
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090903/world/us_officer_facebook_comments


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Sep 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Facebook:
> "Montana police officer who posted comment about putting 'stupid' people in jail resigns":



But it's true!  There should be a law against stupidity.   :


----------



## leroi (6 Oct 2009)

Some sound and sage advice from Jennifer Stoddart, Canada's privacy commissioner:

People Must Take More Responsibility for Their Online Lives: Privacy Head
Article found October 6, 2009: Canwest News

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/technology/People+must+take+more+responsibility+their+online+lives+Privacy+head/2071371/story.html


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2009)

Here's an alert that came out today.  Not really aimed at Facebook but if they can hack one account, they can probably hack others.

*Thousands of email accounts compromised by scammers (article link)*

If you access your email online, you may want to read this notification.  How else would you access your email?   ???

Do you have an email account with AOL, Hotmail, Gmail, or Yahoo? If so, now might be a good time to change your password. This past weekend, thousands of Hotmail usernames and passwords were leaked onto a website. Similar information from other email websites soon followed.

Microsoft has confirmed the leak and said that it’s likely the result of a massive phishing scheme, a malicious scam that seek to gain a user’s account information. Scammers send an email pretending to be a bank, eBay, PayPal, or email provider and ask people to “update or confirm your account settings.” When someone clicks the link and enters his or her log-in information, the scammers gain access to the account.

More on link

I just changed my passwords.   :nod:


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Oct 2009)

Yeah I got a message from a yahoo kayaking group I am with saying they needed to review my info.
I think the only way your password would have been let out would have been if you proceeded with it.

As for facebook,I don't even use my name.Or use the right school,place of work etc.I picked a European country and created a identity.

I also have taken myself out of the search and took away the "Add friend" button so no one can add me without sending me a message first.


----------



## gunshy (9 Oct 2009)

Great suggestions but... what's the point of even being on it?

How could anyone ever send you a message if they couldn't search you to even ask?  ??? Do you share your "code name" with your friends or something? Are you a fb stalker or just live your life in stealth mode?  ;D

Been a long time for me and I'm giving it one more shot. Hopefully the suggestions work! 

cheers,
gunshy


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Oct 2009)

I have had facebook for quite some time now.Way I look at it everyone I care to have on it is already on there.I got rid of all the "friends" from school and "friends" from the army I did a course with once.I went from 500 down to 200.Most are family and close friends.

yeah sure if someone pops up in my life (grandkids,long lost brothers and sisters,children I fathered in the balkans)Ill add them or they can search my weird messed up name and add me after I tell them.Other than that I don't care to have anyone else but family and close friends on my facebook.

Seriously people YOU DO NOT have 1287 friends.You may know of that many people,but come on.

And no I'm not a FB stalker.I use it to communicate to family and close friends.I.E my children's school pictures etc.And don't have the want or need to add a guy I met in Bosnia in 2001.Or a girl I went to highschool with who I can even remember.


----------



## gunshy (9 Oct 2009)

Oh totally agree! :nod: This time round I'm being a lot more cautious of "friends" wanting to be added or trying due to the same reasons you've outlined.   
LOL,  8) popularity contest.  ;D

:2c: cheers,
gunshy


----------



## ajp (16 Oct 2009)

I am always amazed at my friends friends...yes I look once in a while.  Recently I came across a CF members Photo (her profile and all details were blocked) ....But what a photo.....Unbuttoned Regimental Mess kit....and well below the cleavage line....only the juicy bits covered.  I suspect if she has an RSM on her friends list the RSM would FLIP.  But as she is a friend of a friend I have not yet commented myself.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Oct 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> ....But what a photo.....Unbuttoned Regimental Mess kit....and well below the cleavage line....


----------



## ajp (16 Oct 2009)

No facebook at work or I may be tempted to post.  I am SURE there are people on here who know the young lady and her family (many serving members) out of Moncton.


----------



## yhtomitimothy (21 Oct 2009)

With all due respect to facebookers, I "deactivated" my facebook account when I found you couldn't delete it.  Yet in some ways the reaction is naive.  The nature of information is changing.  Linkage is permanent.  The people in whose proximity you carry your cellular phone, the numbers you dial, the bank transactions you make, are collected an associated in huge databases, accessible to anyone with the mind, connections and the money.

We live in an open society now.  The information is there to make the automated correlations which obviate anonymity.  On the whole what remains is the esoteric; and in an age where genetic information can be traced 10,000 years, movements for decades, this too is a frail preserve for secrets.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2009)

yhtomitimothy said:
			
		

> With all due respect to facebookers, I "deactivated" my facebook account when I found you couldn't delete it.



But you're still on MySpace?


----------



## mellian (22 Oct 2009)

Obviously not everyone on facebook and myspace friends list are close friends. Most are acquaintances I at least met. Of course, since I started roller derby, my friends list as ballooned.


----------



## MARS (22 Oct 2009)

mellian said:
			
		

> my friends list as ballooned.



but how many of them would actually show up somewhere if you asked  

But maybe people facebook friends are a different category of friends.  I really don't know as I don't have an account.  :-[


----------



## mellian (23 Oct 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> but how many of them would actually show up somewhere if you asked
> 
> But maybe people facebook friends are a different category of friends.  I really don't know as I don't have an account.  :-[



Not many, if at all. I am not much of a social butterfly, and facebook not going to resolve that.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Oct 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> But maybe people facebook friends are a different category of friends.



The number of facebook friends you have is dependent on how tenuous a connection you are willing to accept and label the individual as a "friend."  For some, it's probably a simple ego trip thinking they really have that many "friends". How many would they not even recognize on the street if they met them?


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Nov 2009)

I've seen a few people with hundreds of 'friends' onheir facebook.  Mor eoften than not these people have hundreds upon hundreds of pictures of themselves on there - many just the same picture over and over with slightly altered poses.

For some reason I can't use facebook at my computer at work anymore. Getting a hold of people is going to be a real bitch. Facebook for as much as I hate it was phenomenal for passing on timings and keeping in touch with soldiers reserve world.


----------



## Greymatters (10 Nov 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I've seen a few people with hundreds of 'friends' onheir facebook.  Mor eoften than not these people have hundreds upon hundreds of pictures of themselves on there - many just the same picture over and over with slightly altered poses.



And usually involving alcohol - and not restricted to a specific gender or age group either (well, over 50 is pretty rare...)


----------



## mellian (24 Nov 2009)

Out of the hundreds of pictures with me in it on facebook, 4-5 caught me handling alcohol. All of them were at a bar thought, so a bit unavoidable. Pretty the same for other peoples facebooks i've seen, so I am not sure about 'usually'.


----------



## Yrys (11 Feb 2010)

The 3 Facebook Settings Every User Should Check Now
New York Times, By SARAH PEREZ of ReadWriteWeb
Published: January 20, 2010 

In December, Facebook made a series of bold and controversial changes 
regarding the nature of its users' privacy on the social networking site. 
The company once known for protecting privacy to the point of exclusivity 
(it began its days as a network for college kids only - no one else even had 
access), now seemingly wants to compete with more open social networks
 like the microblogging media darling Twitter.

Those of you who edited your privacy settings prior to December's change 
have nothing to worry about - that is, assuming you elected to keep your 
personalized settings when prompted by Facebook's "transition tool." The 
tool, a dialog box explaining the changes, appeared at the top of Facebook 
homepages this past month with its own selection of recommended settings. 
Unfortunately, most Facebook users likely opted for the recommended settings 
without really understanding what they were agreeing to. If you did so, you may
 now be surprised to find that you inadvertently gave Facebook the right to 
publicize your private information including status updates, photos, and shared links. 

Want to change things back?  Read on to find out how.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

*Photo filchers fuel Facebook fears*

The similarities between Shelby Crandall’s and Roxy Nicole’s Facebook profiles were remarkable. The two bubbly 20-somethings with dark blonde hair had photo albums brimming with snapshots taken in scenic Boulder, Colo., they hung out with the same crew of friends, and even had identical profile pictures – both were posed beside the same woman: Ms. Crandall’s mother. 

The resemblance was beyond uncanny. That’s because all the photos in Ms. Nicole’s profile had been lifted from Ms. Crandall’s. 

Ms. Crandall found out about her doppelganger from her husband’s friend, who’d been friended by Ms. Nicole on Facebook. Ms. Crandall was speechless when she saw the profile herself – Ms. Nicole had hundreds of friends and actively communicated with them on her wall. Ms. Crandall complained to Facebook and the account was deleted. 

In the early years of personal websites and blogs, privacy and child safety advocates warned against posting personal photos online, less they end up in the hands of would-be abductors. 

But as people have swarmed to social networks and photo-sharing sites, fully embracing the share-everything culture, that hesitancy has all but disappeared. Few contemplate their Disney World vacation photos will be viewed by many of their online friends, let alone people they don’t know. 

More on link

Just another reason to make sure your FB privacy settings are set for "Friends only" on everything.


----------



## DexOlesa (26 Apr 2010)

My privacy settings are friends only, and my friends are good friends and family I have a total of like 70 people. Which is all I need.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just another reason to make sure your FB privacy settings are set for "Friends only" on everything avoid Facebook


This just reinforces an earlier comment about how tenuous a connection some are willing to accept in order to label an individual as a "friend." 

Should you be less choosy about "friends" online, compared with reality? While I _have_ made some friends through this site (and reconnected with others), I wouldn't remotely consider the overwhelming majority of the 1,873 active users as "friends" -- and of course, at the other end of the spectrum, there's a couple who have gone straight to the "ignore list"  : 

I suspect those who feel compelled to seek out friends online actually have few in real life. I have enough friends in the real world already thanks, and I'm not Oprah enough to care about those desperately seeking acceptance from strangers. I simply choose to govern my behaviour online as I do in reality....which isn't a TV show by the way.


Harsh; I know. It's amazing I can sleep at night


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

Well, if you really want to know (I'm sure you could care less  ), almost all of the friends I have on FB are military or family.  There are a few from here.  I can probably count on one hand, those I haven't personally met.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I can probably count on one hand, those I haven't personally met.


So you're still counting on your fingers and toes, eh?  ;D



And yes folks, Moe is a friend from the "real world"


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So you're still counting on your fingers and toes, eh?  ;D



Of course I am.  It really sucks when I have to take off my boots.....   :-\   ;D



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> And yes folks, Moe is a friend from the "real world"



 :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Of course I am.  It really sucks when I have to take off my boots.....   :-\   ;D



Thats why i got boots with side-zips  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats why i got boots with side-zips  ;D



Yeah, you Air Force types really bug us Army types.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Of course I am.  It really sucks when I have to take off my boots.....   :-\   ;D
> 
> :nod:



Usually she has to get her husbands fingers out as well.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Usually she has to get her husbands fingers out as well.



So many ways that could be taken........


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So many ways that could be taken........



I was thinking the same thing.  There's just no good way to reply to that.


----------



## justmyalias (1 May 2010)

My name is hidden on FB., so you can't even search for me.  Is that safe enough?


----------



## 2010newbie (20 May 2010)

http://www.profilewatch.org/

Copy and paste your Facebook Profile URL and it will return a risk score for the info available on your profile.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> http://www.profilewatch.org/
> 
> Copy and paste your Facebook Profile URL and it will return a risk score for the info available on your profile.



Sure, and how much info is that other site getting on you?


----------



## 2010newbie (20 May 2010)

Possibly, but I did not provide them with any log-in info or anything of the sort - only the URL. Oh, and my banking info, but that's normal, right??


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2010)

But they get your profile info, no?


----------



## Rheostatic (20 May 2010)

Yeah, your *public *profile. The same stuff the rest of the internet can see. The benefit here is that some people might not realize how much of their profile is in the open.

This bit is interesting though:


> Apparently Facebook considers your current IP address to be "public information" as well.
> 
> See that header in your Facebook notification email that looks like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2010newbie (21 May 2010)

It is surprising how much info you can get from this site too. A little hit and miss sometimes, but you can search for people by their screen name, name, and phone number. We had a meeting with someone the other day, so we searched for them here before hand and obtained their address, birthdate, photos, educational history, work history....

www.pipl.com


----------



## dangerboy (21 May 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> It is surprising how much info you can get from this site too. A little hit and miss sometimes, but you can search for people by their screen name, name, and phone number. We had a meeting with someone the other day, so we searched for them here before hand and obtained their address, birthdate, photos, educational history, work history....
> 
> www.pipl.com



Well I am fairly safe as I ran my info through that site and did not come up with anything.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Well I am fairly safe as I ran my info through that site and did not come up with anything.



Me too.  The only thing that came up was my interests (as added on FB, not my personal ones) and the profile picture.   Nothing else.


----------



## Rheostatic (21 May 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> http://www.profilewatch.org/
> 
> Copy and paste your Facebook Profile URL and it will return a risk score for the info available on your profile.


Another site with a similar function: http://zesty.ca/facebook/


----------



## mellian (21 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sure, and how much info is that other site getting on you?



10 out of 10, woot.


----------



## Greymatters (21 May 2010)

Program-generated content, garbage in-garbage out - scored me as 3.9 but the only thing it really got was my name and what province I lived in, whooppee... 

Edit: Okay this program is definately garbage.  I looked at their test example of Mark Zuckerberg, who with a score of '1.6' out of 10 gives: birthdate, birth location, employer, employment start date, schools attended, and interests.   And I got a 3.9 for name and province? oh, please...


----------



## justmyalias (5 Jun 2010)

10/10 here.

^ I lol'd at Greymatters comments.  Something sure doesn't add up if that's how it is.


----------



## Delta26 (8 Jun 2010)

definitely.  i ran that, got 8.8/10. which means i guess two of the links i have are "open"


but if you are wanting to lock down your FB profile, might i suggest using SaveFace? it's a website that will run a "lockdown" script on your facebook page. so instead of having to manually go in and fiddle with the settings, it does that for you.


http://www.untangle.com/saveface


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Jun 2010)

Just me with another dum-assed post.
to quote an old saying that goes way back.
"Loose lips sink ships" and so what you say 
can and is usually is overheard.. us as a species
human and otherwise have a device (biologically
speaking) called ears... Anyone remember those 
space age devices called rockets ect???? some 
of them deployed eyes in the sky spy sattilites
and today they are so sophisticated they can
read the small small on your cig pack...
next time your downtown look around and you will
see lil black bulbs and inside are lil vid-cams and if 
look real close they have tiny little hole's (micra-
phone pick-up... they are everywhere....
go figuire
scoty b


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jun 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> ... they are everywhere....


I read something about that here


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Jun 2010)

attenuation, interesting word
microwave-cooks from the inside out=elecromagnetic radiation.
attenuation=frequency/strenth/output/pulse
used in all commen appliances such as:
1. tv/monito/computer/mouse/vid cam.
2. fan (air curculating device), clock radio/phone/(handheld and 
portable.adio controlled toys.
3. wiring(house) for all electrical apliliances said above.
4. the human body.
a. sensory devices, smell,touch,hear,see,feel.
b. body as a whole with all inputs.... extraordinary..
would you say..
scoty b


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Jul 2010)

sorry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attenuation
Forgot to post Web.
Basically attenuation is a mean's of mesuring stuff.
In many cases, attenuation is an exponential function of the path length through the medium. In chemical spectroscopy, this is known as the Beer-Lambert law.

In engineering, attenuation is usually measured in units of decibels per unit length of medium (dB/cm, dB/km, etc) and is represented by the attenuation coefficient of the medium in question.[1]


Frequency dependent attenuation of electromagnetic radiation in standard atmosphere.Attenuation also occurs in earthquakes; when the seismic waves move farther away from the epicenter, they grow smaller as they are attenuated by the ground.
Attenuation decreases the intensity of electromagnetic radiation due to absorption or scattering of photons. Attenuation does not include the decrease in intensity due to inverse-square law geometric spreading. Therefore, calculation of the total change in intensity involves both the inverse-square law and an estimation of attenuation over the path.

The primary causes of attenuation in matter are the photoelectric effect, compton scattering and, for photon energies of above 1.022MeV,..

Basically attenuatioin through facebook is what you allow to go through your facebook 
account to all the world... Your privacy on facebook is compromised... Screw their pri-
vacy settings. In all accounts on the internet your privacy is compromised. It's all a 
matter of degree that you let your personal info out there.. Then again Iv'e just had a
Security message from Facebook,,Yahoo,, and a couple other websites in regards to
my account's being fished,(advertising),Hacked...Ect... so to conclude my friend's be
very careful what you put out there on the net... Believe it or not it is very easily com-
promised... As a MCSE with 4 designations in security,,, please, please be very careful 
with your personell, banking, and all other stuff you put on the web/net.
anyway,,, thanks for listening and next's beer's on me. Be careful out there..
best regards,,
Scoty B
(AKA) the Brat


----------



## Greymatters (20 Aug 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> .. they are everywhere....



They are not everywhere, but video capture devices of all kinds are leaps and bounds more prevalent than they were 20 years ago.  The denser the population area, the more overt and covert cameras in the area.  Just about every modern public place has at least one camera monitoring the area (malls, streets, banks, commercial buildings, etc).  Cameras are set up by an increasing number of private businesses to monitor internal activity, external access, reception areas, and even covering garbage containers.  Every government building and crown corporation has cameras watching doors and public access areas.  Its not 'big brother', its a result of cheaper technology in a time of enhanced personal security awareness. 

Mind you, this is for Canada, USA and several European countries, not every country worldwide...


----------



## Greymatters (20 Aug 2010)

justmyalias said:
			
		

> My name is hidden on FB., so you can't even search for me.  Is that safe enough?



It depends on what activity you are doing and who you are associated with.  If you have links to family members and friends, links to towns that you live in, links to businesses in your local area, links to high schools or universities you attended, or make any kind of post anywhere on facebook, you can be found by someone looking for you.

There are lots of tricks to turning yourself into an online ghost, but simply hiding your name on Facebook isnt enough to stop anyone determined to find you...

The question isnt 'is that safe enough'; its more a question of 'what information am I trying to hide and who is after it?'


----------



## MGB (20 Aug 2010)

What did you use to take your profile picture? Smartphones and some digital cameras may give away more than you'd like...



> By Kate Murphy
> 
> 
> New York Times
> ...


----------



## gwones (20 Aug 2010)

Some people(and myself) tend to be very cautious when they are uploading pictures so what I do is that once the pictures are taken, either from my phone or dslr, I would convert the image files(default JPG) to PNG so it wipes out all the EXIF data.


----------



## krustyrl (20 Aug 2010)

Good info...thx.


----------



## Greymatters (20 Aug 2010)

A marketing piece, and blows the issue way out of proportion.  Creating sales through paranoia...


----------



## HavokFour (20 Aug 2010)

Facebook Places is online now in the States.


----------



## loteq (10 Sep 2010)

54low said:
			
		

> Some people(and myself) tend to be very cautious when they are uploading pictures so what I do is that once the pictures are taken, either from my phone or dslr, I would convert the image files(default JPG) to PNG so it wipes out all the EXIF data.



There is no need to do that. You can simply use this jpg metadata remover to clean your pics, it's free.


----------



## Occam (10 Sep 2010)

loteq said:
			
		

> There is no need to do that. You can simply use this jpg metadata remover to clean your pics, it's free.



Or you can just use the "Remove Properties and Personal Information" function under the Details tab of the photo properties in Win Vista/Win 7.  Works for batch processing as well.


----------



## wildman0101 (11 Sep 2010)

hi guys/gals
54low good call. I allways use default(jpg)  to png therefore wiping exif data tags.
I've also used metadata remover. Its also a good program . Or do as occam stated.
As for me  I'am still  wearing my tin foil hat. LMAO. Cheer's.
Scoty B


----------



## brihard (3 Jan 2011)

Wow, I just got a bit of an eye opener on this one- I 'google-stalked' a kid who recently joined the CF. On a Facebook group he had posted that he was in comms and was currently getting his top secret clearance. So I clicked his Facebook page.

His Facebook page had his current (civilian) place of employment and his high school. His friends list had six others with the same last name. Canada 411 got me his and his parents' home address and phone number. Google maps had done a drive by with street view showing the front of his house. His twin sister had a page on some other social networking site that outlined his immediate family. By Googling his parents I found his mother's place of employment. Same with his older brother. I probably could have easily gone further than that too, but the five minutes of snooping kind of proved the point. I've sent the kid a message to sanitize his Facebook a bit and to pull his head out of his ass talking about security clearances. 

Take this seriously, folks. And set yourself up a fake Facebook account so you can see what your profile looks like 'from the outside'.


----------



## brandon_ (3 Jan 2011)

Holy sh*t, Brihard, that makes it a real eye opener.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Wow, I just got a bit of an eye opener on this one- I 'google-stalked' a kid who recently joined the CF. On a Facebook group he had posted that he was in comms and was currently getting his top secret clearance. So I clicked his Facebook page.
> 
> His Facebook page had his current (civilian) place of employment and his high school. His friends list had six others with the same last name. Canada 411 got me his and his parents' home address and phone number. Google maps had done a drive by with street view showing the front of his house. His twin sister had a page on some other social networking site that outlined his immediate family. By Googling his parents I found his mother's place of employment. Same with his older brother. I probably could have easily gone further than that too, but the five minutes of snooping kind of proved the point. I've sent the kid a message to sanitize his Facebook a bit and to pull his head out of his *** talking about security clearances.
> 
> Take this seriously, folks. And set yourself up a fake Facebook account so you can see what your profile looks like 'from the outside'.






Good reinforcement of this topic:  Killing With Keyboards


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Jan 2011)

Brihard,,
Good call re: the kid and his Sec
Clearance and other info regard's
your google.
George/W
Also a good point. Killing with Keyboard
A point to consider:
do a google search on your self
I.E. type in your name on  (google)
or any other search engine.
Sooner or later you will find your own 
particular's and you wouldn't believe 
what you find... Also check Whois,,
regard's old website's,,, emails,I.P.s
if you keep track of them. Other that 
you never got around to
cancelling. As G/W said,,, killing with 
keyboards. The stuff you can find about
yourself since you've been on the net.
Just My  :2c:
Scoty B 
As my Uncle said "loose lip's sink ship's"
Apply's to internet also. Big time.


----------



## Fatalize (3 Jan 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> And set yourself up a fake Facebook account so you can see what your profile looks like 'from the outside'.



You can also go to Account -> Privacy Settings -> View Settings -> Preview My Profile

Then type a name to see how your profile looks, if your settings aren't set to public it will give you a good idea.


----------



## MPwannabe (4 Jan 2011)

I just tried to check myself out on-line, but I think I'm pretty secure. (As secure as on-line profile's can be)
I wouldn't mind if one or two of you guys snooped after me, then told me what you found. My 'Google-fu' isn't very strong, but I'd like to protect my privacy as much as possible. I'm updating my profile to give you my name, that should be enough information. You can get some more local information on me by simply reviewing my post-history.


-MPgonnabe


----------



## Pencil Tech (4 Jan 2011)

I think Facebook is evil _ Big Brother Is Watching You. I deleted my account.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2011)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> I deleted my account.



Your facebook account is never actualy deleted.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> I think Facebook is evil _ Big Brother Is Watching You. I deleted my account.



You may think you have, however anything that was tagged by others will be maintained on the site. And like most things on the internet, they are usually cached by search engines. Do a search on google with your name as it appeared in FB and add facebook at the end.


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Jan 2011)

I have never had a "real" FB account. I'm happy with it, but damn does it make picking up women harder!!! They are all like "add me to facebook!!!" 

"what do you mean you don't have facebook?" 

"Ok...well...text me!"

"what do you mean you don't have a cell phone?" 

 :rage:


----------



## IBM (5 Jan 2011)

Something you can try in addition to a "fake" account, is to have 2 separate FB accounts. Sort of like you would have a work email account and another one for personal use.

A buddy of mine in my unit does this and as a result, I have him "friended" twice. What he does is he keeps one only for his friends in the CF (i.e. me and others in the unit) and one for other people. That way on the first account he can share info and pics of us all in uni with just CF mbrs once the correct privacy settings are setup and not worry about sharing too much. The second account is totally "civilian clean" and you would have no way of knowing he's in the CF just looking at it, short of know him personally.

Good Opsec practice in this day and age IMO.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2011)

More reasons to worry think hard about what you share, especially if you do Twitter AND FaceBook....
http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=787&doc_id=202619
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/security/?p=1065


----------



## brandon_ (5 Jan 2011)

I remember when I was in 8th grade, We had a presentation by the OPP about how safe are we on the computer, during this presentation, this officer had pictures that he collected of almost everyone in the presentation. Including me, It was a sure eye opener. 

To add to that; It wasn't a very nice picture of me he chose either, It was kind of unflattering.   But just shows how easy it is to get everyones information.


----------



## Tyson Fox (29 Jan 2011)

I know a person who keeps telling me these things like,

"If you say something bad about the military on facebook, they can go on and erase it, and i could be arrested."

Granted, you can get in trouble if you post photos of yourself drinking and doing lines of coke in uniform, but from what I know the military can't just erase things off of facebook, because you can have an opinion about what's going on as long as it's not during working hours or using a military computer like that one guy who was in the news. 

That's all, just this guy has always come around with claims like these and then says I don't knwo anything about the military. 

Note: I get enrolled on Tuesday, gonna be exciting.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Jan 2011)

You cannot have an opinion about current events different from the CF's opinion if you've identified yourself as a member of the CF. Posting stuff about how much you hate the Harper government while you have pictures of you on all your courses will probably get you a stern talking to if someone finds out.


----------



## Strike (29 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You cannot have an opinion about current events different from the CF's opinion if you've identified yourself as a member of the CF. Posting stuff about how much you hate the Harper government while you have pictures of you on all your courses will probably get you a stern talking to if someone finds out.



To be more specific, you can have whatever opinion you want.  You just can't openly voice them and not expect to get reprimanded for it, especially if it's in a field that you have absolutely no experience in.  It all goes back to talking about your own expertise, staying in your own lane.

As for the military coming in and erasing stuff, that's a load of bunk.  People can post whatever they want on your buddy's wall and he can't be held responsible for it.  Of course, he has the ability to delete what he doesn't like or what he feels is inappropriate.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2011)

Reviving this thread with this tidbit:

Radio-Canada broadcaster suspended over Facebook post

The head of investigative journalism at Radio-Canada, the French-language network of the CBC, has been suspended after he posted false statements on Facebook implicating another broadcaster in an investigation into organized crime. 

Pierre Sormany alleged that political columnist Jean Lapierre -- a popular host on the privately owned French-language TVA and LCN networks, and a former federal Liberal cabinet minister -- was linked to businessman Tony Accurso, whose name has been associated with investigations into organized crime. 

In a public Facebook posting, Sormany stated that Lapierre had served as a go-between to intimidate Jacques Duchesneau, the head of the anti-collusion unit that was investigating operations linked to Accurso. Accurso is the owner of two businesses that pleaded guilty to charges of fraud totalling $4.1 million. 

Lapierre is suing Sormany for $250,000 for tarnishing his reputation with “false and defamatory” statements. 

More at link


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2011)

Sorry, too funny not to share:


----------

